# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  VIP Services for Anguilla

## Valerie

I know so many love Premium IV for transfer assistance for SBH. With our first land based visit to Anguilla coming up I'm wondering if VIP services would be a good idea for there as well? After our last time coming home from SBH through SXM was such a disaster I'd already determined we were going to book them in the future. Should we also book for AXA? We'll also more than likely be taking one of the boast transfers with Calypso. Thank you in advance for your thoughts!

----------


## LindaP

Valerie, We were just in Anguilla in February..we flew Tradewinds from PR on the way down, so bypassed SXMon the way home, we did use Premium IV; and its well worth it, definitely! SXM is still crazy, and to transfer from Anguilla is another headache you can avoid with their services! Vincent , Rinaldo and team are the best.

----------


## Valerie

> Valerie, We were just in Anguilla in February..we flew Tradewinds from PR on the way down, so bypassed SXMon the way home, we did use Premium IV; and its well worth it, definitely! SXM is still crazy, and to transfer from Anguilla is another headache you can avoid with their services! Vincent , Rinaldo and team are the best.



Linda, we are all booked with Premium IV for the journey home! We are so excited for our vacation next week! Would you have any recommendations for Anguilla? Right now I have Barrel Stay and Veya booked for dinners. We're also planning a day at Scilly Cay and have a snorkeling excursion booked. We're keeping things pretty low key and plan to just enjoy as much beach time as we can!

----------

